# Website Coding Needed



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello, I'm not sure if this would be the appropriate thread to post this but to me it seems as if it is. I'm a dummy when it comes to coding websites, but not when it comes to designing them. I have the full layout done in photoshop one with rollovers and one plain, now all I need is some free coding. I will offer anyone graphics or any help they need in that department in return.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, what coding do you need?


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, what coding do you need?


Ditto. Are you looking for an image rollover script, or someone to code your entire design from the photoshop layout? Big difference. I am a web developer and I may be able to help you if you could be more specific.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Whole design, sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I am a web site designer. Please see my home page at www.fulcrumsites.com. I could help you publish you site. I really don't want to get involved in any long-term, constant edits or maintenence, but I could take a look if you'd like.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

You can PM me and I'll take a look at your photoshop file. My company is www.electronmonkey.com and all the sites we do start out as custom designs by me or one of my artists in photoshop and then coded in xhtml and css or php by me or one of my developers. So I am very familiar with this process. We don't use any pre-made templates.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I envy you people! lol I think it would be soooooo cool if i could learn this website stuff.... I hope ya get your site built! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys, sent both of you pm's lemme know what we can work out. Thanks again!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Shady, site is done. I pm'd you a link to the zip file. Have fun!


----------

